# Northeast Ohio bass club



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am looking to join a club here in NE Ohio. I like to fish the local lakes such as Mosquito, Milton,and Berlin. Does anyone know of any in the area and if they are taking new members? 

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Might want to check out Mohawk Valley Bass Club. We fish all the lakes you mentioned and the Ohio River, Evans Lake, Shenango and more. I will shoot you a IM with my phone number if you want to call. We have meetings in Youngstown on Tues before the tournaments.

Mark


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks ranger, I sent you a PM and will give you a call soon


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

go to www.ohiovalleybassanglers.com


----------



## twocentser (Jan 14, 2011)

PM sent!! Good club with not alot of cost. Some of the best sticks in our area.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I did try that one first a few days ago. The email it gives me to contact someone doesn't work. Any idea on how to get ahold of anyone there?



rangervs81 said:


> go to www.ohiovalleybassanglers.com


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

try [email protected]


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

X2 for ohio valley.... Good club, plus you get flw benefits so u can fish tbf tournies if u want.

Alot of good guys in mohawk as well...

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

